# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Acuicultura  Productores puneños de trucha orgánica participarán de feria alimentaria en Alemania

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Esperan abrir nuevos mercados e incrementar volúmenes de exportación*    *Trucha orgánica enlatada.*   *Puno, set. 18 (ANDINA).-* Productores de trucha orgánica del distrito puneño de Arapa, agrupados en la empresa San Pedro y San Pablo S.A.C., participarán de la Feria Internacional Alimentaria - Anuga Foodtec 2009, a realizarse del 10 al 14 de octubre en Alemania, con la finalidad de incrementar sus volúmenes de exportación. 
La feria Anuga, que se realiza en la ciudad alemana de Colonia, es una de la más importantes en el rubro de alimentos y bebidas. Atrae a expositores y visitantes de todo el mundo, y en ella se pueden concretar importantes negocios internacionales y hacer contactos. 
El sacerdote Macos Degen, que dirige a unos 240 productores de Arapa, en la provincia de Azángaro, señaló que “vamos a promover la trucha orgánica y las conservas que producimos, con la finalidad de abrir nuevos mercados e incrementar los niveles de exportación”. 
En diálogo con la agencia Andina, contó que desde hace cinco años iniciaron la exportación de las conservas de trucha orgánica que producen, para lo cual instalaron una planta de procesamiento y enlatado a orillas del lago Titicaca. 
Agregó que en 1989 motivó a los pobladores de Arapa a incursionar en la producción de la especie en jaulas y con ayuda de entidades del gobierno y privadas fueron perfeccionándose en la crianza y manejo de la trucha orgánica. 
En 1996 decidieron instalar una planta de procesamiento para producir la trucha orgánica y procesarla en diferentes modalidades de conservas como ahumada, fresca y envasada al vacío, lo cual les ha permitido exportar sus productos a Europa y Oceanía (Australia). 
“En la actualidad estamos exportando 12 toneladas al año de las 100 que producimos anualmente”, señaló el religioso. 
Asimismo, dijo que el resto de la producción es comercializado a nivel interno en el mismo Puno y en los departamentos de Arequipa y Cusco. 
Refirió que si bien todos los años se produce cerca de 100 toneladas, la meta para el año próximo es llegar a las 300 toneladas, lo cual les permitiría cubrir no sólo la demanda interna, sino también la de mercados internacionales. 
También indicó que cada productor tiene a su cargo la crianza de tres mil truchas orgánicas, pero indicó que, de ser necesario, para cubrir las expectativas y pedidos de los clientes ha recurrido a los productores particulares del lago, a quienes les han comprado su producción. 
De otro lado, indicó que realizan tratativas con varias empresas de Europa para conseguir mayores volúmenes de venta, al igual que en el mercado interno. 
“Queremos conseguir nuevos mercados e incrementar nuestro índice de exportación y venta interna, también estamos trabajando para promocionar la trucha orgánica en Lima”, puntualizó.  *Foto: ANDINA / Archivo / Sierra Exportadora.*Temas similares: Artículo: Seis empresas peruanas participarán en Alimentaria 2012 en España Artículo: Perú promoverá agroexportaciones en feria Fruit Logística 2011 de Alemania en febrero Artículo: Agroexportadores peruanos participarán en feria Food & Hotel en China Feria Alimentaria 2010;  Barcelona - España (Del 22 al 26 de Marzo) Productores puneños proyectan exportar trucha a Brasil en el 2010 aprovechando vía Interoceánica

----------

